# What spark plug to use



## edortir6 (May 26, 2006)

What spark plus is recommended for a 06 Murano sel? It has 90k so I would imagine that it still has the original plugs. Should they be changed or should I wait until 100k?


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

Nissan says the plugs are good for 105,000
the oem plugs are NGK, PLFR6A-11


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

NGK states #6240 (PLFR5A-11) as the original equipment plug, which is consistent with all of the plugs I've ever pulled out of VQ-series engines (although I've never done them on a Murano). Otherwise, I would wait until 105,000 miles. 

NGK Spark Plugs USA


----------



## edortir6 (May 26, 2006)

Awsome guys, thanks!


----------



## edortir6 (May 26, 2006)

I had a '04 maxima which to me looks like the same engine. I replaced the plugs on it. I would imagine the process would be the same on my '06 Murano, is that right?

Also, lately it seems to idle a bit rougher then when I first got it. It had 83k when I bought it and it now has 96k. Any ideas what might be causing it to idle this way?


----------

